# Critique Finnegan von der Zahnburg



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

22 month old Male


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, long and lean, and a sable! 

Course that's just my opinion and I don't do conformation


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male that is rather stretched (long through the loin). OK withers and topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation in front and very good behind. Very good color and pigment. I, personally, would like to see a bit more stop on his head, but he is sufficiently masculine.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for the critiques. Here is a head shot to get a better idea.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is one that he was less stretched. Not sure if this is better than the first or not, but thought i would share for opinions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The second stack is better with him not as stretched. 

Definitely has a young male head.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, I appreciate it. Always difficult for me to figure out which is the right stack!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is handsome!

I like the second stack more, but I wish his front feet were placed a bit farther back. And I really love his muscle tone.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Alexis. We will work on the front feet next time too. He is such a pushy dog that he resists when we try and place his feet. We have seconds to snap a pic, lol. I want to work with him to get used to stacking for future. He has his SG rating but would like to try and do better after her is titled so getting him used to stacking and gaiting is important.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking dog! Nice and lean. beautiful color. Love the top line.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

He is growing up nicely.


----------

